# Back in the place I belong



## APBcustoms (Aug 29, 2014)

Just arrived at the place I wish I got to call home. I'm visiting my grandparents and the rest of my family in tri cities tenesee for my granddad's 75 birthday woot woot been a while since I've seen that old fart. So excited to see him in the am and give him a fbe pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2014)

75! That's awesome. My memere is 96! I love asking her to tell me about her childhood and growin up back then. She has so much to say and it's all great stories.
Gather all you can from him...I'm sure he has some great things to say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 30, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> 75! My memere is 96!



Memere? I've never heard that term. New England slang for grandma? Gary


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 30, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> 75! That's awesome. My memere is 96! I love asking her to tell me about her childhood and growin up back then. She has so much to say and it's all great stories.
> Gather all you can from him...I'm sure he has some great things to say.



I have a me me down here too and yeah he has some wild stories about 95% are bull crap though. My grandmother on the other hand where I actually live tells awesome stories about living in the depression and about our Native American background.


----------



## SENC (Aug 30, 2014)

Have fun!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2014)

Memere' is french canadien. Pronounced mem may. Pepere' is the same pronounciation but means grandfather....I'm a pepere now. And my memere gets a kick out of hearing my grandson call me that.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2014)

You're a good egg Austin.


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You're a good egg Austin.



Im gonna have to get a nice piece of fbe for a walking stick for my grand dad I made him a pen and he is inlove with that wood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 30, 2014)

My papaw who I have been calling my grandad on here for the first time told me he was proud of me and that he loved me today. I never thought id ever hear that. It's the best feeling in my entire life

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 30, 2014)

Here is our view

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 30, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Memere' is french canadien. Pronounced mem may. Pepere' is the same pronounciation but means grandfather....I'm a pepere now. And my memere gets a kick out of hearing my grandson call me that.


I'd get a kick out of hearing you called mem may, too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2014)

SENC said:


> I'd get a kick out of hearing you called mem may, too!



Rip you gotta remember nothing gets by Henry!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Rip you gotta remember nothing gets by Henry!


If I hadn't said it, you would have!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 30, 2014)

Someone already said it but talk to your grand parents and get all the info and stories they have, before they are no longer with us. I wish I had done that - even with my Mother..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 30, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Someone already said it but talk to your grand parents and get all the info and stories they have, before they are no longer with us. I wish I had done that - even with my Mother..




Man all day long I got to hear wild stories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Any worth posting?


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 6, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Any worth posting?



Ummmmmm better not. Most of the stories where pretty well let's just say I found things out about my family that was better off not knowing. Well actually I heard about my dad talking my papaws new car for a drive and crashing it in a lake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Awe...too bad.


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 6, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Awe...too bad.



Yeah some real drama in my family apparently. But here's an old one. My uncle served in Vietnam nam and was on night patrol. He thought a enemy soldier was about to assassinate one of his fellow troops so he slipped into the fox hole with a knife and it turned out to be a bear he ended up killing it with just knife and he was givin the award under the metal of honor I don't know what it's called though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Yeah some real drama in my family apparently. But here's an old one. My uncle served in Vietnam nam and was on night patrol. He thought a enemy soldier was about to assassinate one of his fellow troops so he slipped into the fox hole with a knife and it turned out to be a bear he ended up killing it with just knife and he was givin the award under the metal of honor I don't know what it's called though



Was that bear story before or after the peyote pow wow?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

